# European Hornets!



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

So the other night I had 3 European Hornets in my garage at one time. I finally get then back outside, and next thing you know there are 6. By the next morning the trap has worked and I killed 8! What a night. Check this out!

https://youtu.be/DJTeYpukH-Q


----------

